# Help me build a rs 10,000/- computer



## Tech&ME (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi friends,

Please suggest me the best configuration i can make just in rs 10,000/- for my friends. he is in need of a computer just to run Microsoft Office programs, surf the internet and do some silly things.

You can suggest me both AMD and Intel platform. with component prices please.

Its kind of an urgent so, please help.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 10, 2006)

Go for one of those sub-10k computers offered by a few companies including HCL...

Arun


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 10, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Go for one of those sub-10k computers offered by a few companies including HCL...
> 
> Arun



No my friend does not want to buy readymade computer from HCL and other, he wants me to assemble it for him

so, please kindly suggest.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 11, 2006)

Might be hard to assemble one as the readily available processors/motherboards are not very cheap... These sub-10k machines use older processors (may be secondhand or refurbished) which is why the cost is so less...

Also, do you want a color monitor or is 14" mono monitor enough? 15"color costs 4k approx whereas 14" mono will cost a bit less...

Arun


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 11, 2006)

for 10k, u won't be able to get an intel or AMD system, atleast without monitor, 12k is minimum as fasr as i know

try buying a 2nd hand computer

u can also look for VIA C3 processor on Mercury motherboard, they come as bundle, with 256 MB RAM, onboard gfx is enough for his needs, & so is the onboard Audio, u can run windows XP SP2 properly on it, & in the future upgrade to 512 MB RAM, when he got the money

a generic keyboard & mouse combo will cost atleast Rs 600, speakers are subjective, & a Samsung 15" Monitor can be baught for Rs 3,500 approx.

LAN is onboard, add a modem if u require one, a 80 GB HD will cost about Rs 2,500, so U see, no matter how much u try U will always go over 10k, atleast 12k is required


----------



## slugger (Feb 11, 2006)

heres a config that might fit within 10k
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25851&highlight=


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 11, 2006)

goin for second hand stuff seems to be the only option


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 11, 2006)

try second hand


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 11, 2006)

yes buy Second hnd PC..


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah, or use old stuffs like old processors which are still being sold at stores.


----------



## unvisible (Feb 11, 2006)

AMD Sempron64 2500+ Socket 754 CPU - Rs. 2,700
Asrock K8-760GX Motherboard - Rs. 2,100
Hynix 256 MB DDR-333 RAM - Rs 900
80 GB 7200 RPM - Rs. 2,400
Viewsonic 15" Monitor - Rs. 3,900 
Adcom (Multimedia Keyboard ,Optical Mouse Combo) - Rs 399
Any cheap cabinet - Rs 800
LG CD-ROM - Rs 625
Floppy - 250

Total - Rs 14000   

U cant get a computer within 10K with assembled components.

But u are getting a 64bit processor so go for this config. 

Check this site for motherboard specification
*www.asrock.com/product/K8Upgrade-760GX.htm


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 11, 2006)

ya...sundeep..askin..my ratezz n writin..here... @ invi..


----------



## unvisible (Feb 11, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> ya...sundeep..askin..my ratezz n writin..here... @ invi..


abey ghochu chup kar
these are not your rates


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 11, 2006)

abey abhi toh bola main tujhe,....


----------



## unvisible (Feb 11, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> abey abhi toh bola main tujhe,....


kya bola be?
i got rates from www.deltapage.com www.computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------



## janitha (Feb 12, 2006)

unvisible said:
			
		

> Chindi_Chor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In such  a case I think buying a  second hand system will be the better choice. 

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## spikygv (Feb 12, 2006)

try a p3, cyrix is no good . i dont recommend that.
a 2nd PC is much better.

i dounno abt prices right now. i'll get it from my vendor.


----------



## KoRn (Feb 13, 2006)

buy my comp its ideal fo all dat but ur like far away from shillong!!!!!!!!!i sell mine for  8k!!!
its got p4 1.6Ghz 256 mb ram 40gb hdd and ill give u a 656c hp printer and a ups free but 2 bad ur far away dude!!!


----------



## spikygv (Feb 13, 2006)

hey , read forum rules , ur not allowed to advertise.
& i dont think u r kidding


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 13, 2006)

No selling deals directly or indirectly via forums or even by PM. Make sure you dont repeat it again.

As for a 10k PC, CHIP had an article on this last year, where in they successfully managed to build a 10k PC. But the components they used wont be available in most parts of the country. Particularly the via c3 processor bundled with the Gigabyte motherboard. Best option wod be to get a new basic system from Intel/AMd and get a second hand monitor. I dont think getting a complete second hand PC wod be anywhere close to being reliable. A second hand 15" monitor wod cost 2k and wont be hard to find. The cpu components and input devices can be manager within the 8-9k range.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 19, 2006)

Got it ya!

I finally assembled a sub 10K system!

Here are the configuration.

Processor : Via C3 samuel 2 (onboard)

Motherboard : Mercury PVCLE266M-L --------- Rs 3200.00

Ram : 128MB DDR ---------------------------------- Rs  650.00

SMPS : 300 watts -------------------------------- Rs  500.00

Cabinet : Old ATX ------------------------------- Rs  300.00

Monitor : Proview colour 14" (very old) ------- Rs 2500.00

Keyboard / Mice : Logitech /Frontech (old)---- Rs   500.00

CD -RW Drive : Lite-on (very old) ------------- Rs   800.00

Harddisk : Seagate 40 GB (NEW) -------------- Rs 2000.00
                                                                  --------------
                                                                 Rs 10450.00
                                                                 ---------------
Features I liked :
* This system works very well for basic funtions.

* U can install Windows XP on it.

* U can listen to music with the onboard sound.

Things I Disliked :

* Very low on graphics , you cannot play games on it except the one which comes with windows.

* Installation of Chipset Utility and other drivers are not very user friendly.

* Installation of compnents on the board itself is not very easy, since all the connectors pins are placed very badly. (Not recommended for a newbie)


----------



## janitha (Feb 19, 2006)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> Got it ya!
> 
> I finally assembled a sub 10K system!
> 
> ...



See you have used mostly used components. What I cannot understand then is why you could not have bought a much faster used second hand one for the same price which could have allowed you to rum many more applications and faster. Was it bacause you wanted to prove you could do it below 10K? 

Then you talk about using XP with it. May be you can install it, but how well it will run? And adding the cost of XP how much will be the total?

Ultimately what did you gain? Was it not a futile exercise?
And correct me if I am wrong.

V.Prem Kmar


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 20, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Tech&ME said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya i understand what you mean to say. But I could not convience my stupid friend because he knows nothing about computers and he feels all systems are as good as P4 's. He is a mess!

But I didn't had any choice but to assemble him this system since, his family wanted me to get him any system around 10k. And that was the reason I did it for him.

Now, talking about running Windows XP is well very good on this system, since the C3 processor comes overclocked to 2000+ and the performance is as good as PIII. The only downside is you cannot run Photoshop CS on it and other memory intensive programs. Otherwise , its good for the basic users.

Remember the object of this system was to fulfill he's word processing and internet usage needs only. (as I had mentioned it early in my first thread itself) so, nevertheless its a good rig for people looking at just owning a PC at home for the most basic task.

If you don't want to spend more money on Windows XP you can still use this system with Linux OS (Suse Linux 10) + OpenOffice.org 2.0 etc.

Or if you already have a legal version of Windows 98 SE will still do fine for the basic task with this system.

Please Note : I have tried hard to use the main components as NEW components in this system. Processor, motherboard, ram, harddisk, SMPS are all NEW.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey can u plz suggest a gud motherboard and a processor for 5.5K
I guess AMD might be available in tht budget.
and also plz suggest processor other thn sempron.
also a motherboard which has atleast 64MB onboard video memory.

Just one more query:
Does any version of intel 865 have 64MB onboard memory?if yes which model and which company?


----------



## janitha (Feb 20, 2006)

*Tech&ME*

" Now, talking about running Windows XP is well very good on this system, since the C3 processor comes overclocked to 2000+ and the performance is as good as PIII. The only downside is you cannot run Photoshop CS on it and other memory intensive programs. Otherwise , its good for the basic users. "

While talking about running XP, what exactly I meant was the 128MB Ram limitation. But still I wonder how the XP, office applications, browser etc. run smoothly with 128MB!

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 20, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> *Tech&ME*
> 
> " Now, talking about running Windows XP is well very good on this system, since the C3 processor comes overclocked to 2000+ and the performance is as good as PIII. The only downside is you cannot run Photoshop CS on it and other memory intensive programs. Otherwise , its good for the basic users. "
> 
> ...



I don't understand what you are talking about ?

Haven't you seen any system running Windows XP with 128 MB RAM ?

All branded systems, for example HCL Beanstalk comes preloaded with Windows XP , which is basically a Pentium 4 , 128 MB Ram machine, and people install Office programs on it and they run it sucessfully with out any problems. So, whats the difference between this system and the beanstalk ?

Or you think Windows XP is something that needs say 512 or 1 GB of RAM to run with Office 2003 ?

Geeks don't need highend systems to run Windows XP and Office programs and you do need something like that   

I don't understand what people really thing about Pentium 4 and 1 GB of RAM ? This is where people make mistakes.


----------



## janitha (Feb 21, 2006)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be frank, I did not know. Until three months back (for about 3-4 years), I was having A1600+ with 256MB and Win98 SE with MS Office and other common applications and the memory was almost always fully used up. So when I upgraded recently, seeing the suggestions in forums, I went for XP and 2 X 512 MB to be on the safer side.
Anyway thank you for the information.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 21, 2006)

spking on the ram issue....i feel 128 mb ram to run win xp is ok...but just ok, coz once u start running multimedia apps etc, they'll run, but so slow tht u wud wish to have more ram.
 i used tor run win xp on 128 mb ram [on a p3, 1ghz] for around 3 yrs, before i upgraded to 256 mb ram.


----------



## ECE0105 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Remind me to read before I post.......*

Try the following if you are interested:

AMD  	Sempron 2400+  	   	2450

Krypton  ViA 400M  	             2100

RAM : 256MB ---------------        1100

Cabinet ------------------------      700

Mouse (2 button Logitech mouse)--        50

Keyboard -------------------------   250

80GB 5400rpm --------------        1750

Monitor (2nd hand or Microtek) --  2200

---------------------------------------------------

Total                                          *10,600*


Maybe you can bargain hard and get it at a cheaper rate....



Sorry, buddy....
I did not check out page 2 before posting this. Anyways, let me know what you guys think about this config. All the prices are true to my knowledge.  I did not include an Optical drive due to obvious reasons.  You can always borrow one from your friend.......

Regarding the debate about using Win Xp on a 128MB DDR RAM comp...

Microsoft claims that the Min Requirement for Win XP is 64MB of RAM...

I have myself installed and used Windows XP on a computer with P-III 600MHz processor and a meagre 64MB SD-RAM...

Just disable the unnecessary services and the RAM is enough......

You can go a step further and make a custom installation of Windows XP with many services disabled....

If all you use  a computer is for Browsing the Internet and using Office suites. Such computers are more than enough......


----------



## vignesh (Feb 26, 2006)

What about the Sahara PC..or Xentis ?


----------



## khansdream (Feb 26, 2006)

Buy a Cyrix 1GHz from Mercury with 40GB, 128MB, 15", et al. for 9999 only with one year warranty or you can go for a PCS.


----------

